
Crispr baby mutation significantly increases mortality - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190603124709.htm
======
vikramkr
Original paper:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-019-0459-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-019-0459-6)

A cautionary tale for those so arrogant they think they now only know better
than everyone else but are willing to hurt others to prove it.

